# Deroplatys truncata



## mantidsandgeckos (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, I bought d. truncata last year and I noticed no one is selling them.Are they rare?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes they are very rare!

Do you still have them?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Apr 16, 2008)

Really??I bought them at CH.There were ALOT of them in a giant cage.oothecae were everywhere around the cage :blink: .Yen Saw is going to CH and i told him where to buy them. :lol: .I dont have them anymore.The female died....


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 16, 2008)

Wheres CH?

Would love to get them along with lobata to go with my dessicata, love dead leaves lol, would be nice to see truncata more available


----------



## Christian (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, me too. I would buy immediately some if they were offered, but there weren't any for a couple of years. I bred three _Deroplatys _species already and this one is still missing from my list. It seems to be a difficult species to raise, on the other hand it shouldn't be more difficult than _D. trigonodera_. It should be said that most people failed with both species.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Apr 16, 2008)

Christian said:


> Yeah, me too. I would buy immediately some if they were offered, but there weren't any for a couple of years. I bred three _Deroplatys _species already and this one is still missing from my list. It seems to be a difficult species to raise, on the other hand it shouldn't be more difficult than _D. trigonodera_. It should be said that most people failed with both species.


Yea,I had probs with this species. They always reject food and their legs seem weak to carry their body...Im sure there are

still many for sale in CH(Cameron Highlands)If I go there maybe I can get the ootheca for you all!


----------

